# Chipmunks forsale



## Kris Woakes (Mar 20, 2019)

I'm after some baby chipmunks, preferably white but will consider brown as long as they are healthy.
I have an aviary 12x6x6ft tall, plenty of shelter and open space, I have kept them before so have experience with them! Looking for 6 if possible. Really struggling to find any, Many thanks


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

You will struggle to find them, its illegal currently to buy, sell, breed or rehome them. I mean they are still about in places but a lot less since the law came in.


----------



## PepaCub (Sep 26, 2013)

In the UK, yes, all Siberian Chipmunks have to be neutered and microchipped now - so no new pups ever. 

But I think there are ways to rehome them if all the other criteria are met.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

Have you got a link to where it says they have to be microchipped and neutered? I haven't heard this and I have been following as I have a chipmunk myself. I emailed DEFRA just before it came in and they didn't mention neutering or chipping, just that they couldn't be bred or sold (pet shops had about a year iirc to sell any "stock")


----------



## Kris Woakes (Mar 20, 2019)

Oh, I didn't realise, I had them as pers when I was younger and wanted to keep them now, so in essence I'm not going to be able to get them anywhere?


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

If you keep looking you will probably find some, people are still breeding. However it is agaisnt the law. Whether anyone has been or will be prosecuted I don't know but I always feel it best that people be aware so they can decide for themselves


----------



## Kris Woakes (Mar 20, 2019)

Ok thank you, do you ha e an idea as to where is best to look?


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

Kris Woakes said:


> Ok thank you, do you ha e an idea as to where is best to look?


There are groups on fb for pet chipmunks


----------



## Kris Woakes (Mar 20, 2019)

anachronism said:


> There are groups on fb for pet chipmunks


Ok thank you!


----------

